# Old russian relays.



## zoltan (May 19, 2017)

I bought them for 5 euro.
I want to keep them, maybe once, the historical value will be more than PM(if they are there  ).


----------



## Bator (May 19, 2017)

It's a pity not 71, then the content is 0.56 grams Platinum (Pt) in one relay.


----------



## zoltan (May 22, 2017)

I know, that relay RES10 have pure gold contacts, but i have just one :roll:


----------



## Bator (May 22, 2017)

zoltan said:


> I know, that relay RES10 have pure gold contacts, but i have just one :roll:


You have on the photo a relay РЭС-10 / RES-10 (PC4524*302*) has contacts from the alloy PtIr-10 (Platinum 90% and Iridium 10%).
Also on your photo the relay РПС-32 / RPC-32 contains contacts PtIr-10 (Platinum 90% and Iridium 10%).
The remaining relays contain only silver.


----------



## zoltan (May 23, 2017)

I see, that you have good information about old eastern block electronics parts, so i have one question on you. This type of reed relay, recycle or not? Contacts are gold plated, i have cca. 100pcs. 
Thank you.


----------



## Bator (May 23, 2017)

zoltan said:


> I see, that you have good information about old eastern block electronics parts, so i have one question on you. This type of reed relay, recycle or not? Contacts are gold plated, i have cca. 100pcs.
> Thank you.


Where are the gold-plated contacts? If in reed, then there is very, very little, only work and there is no benefit.
Even the largest reed produced in the USSR contains no more than 0.0015 gr. gold.
0.0015gr. x 2 pieces in one relay x 100 relays = 0.3gr .... and do you need it?


----------

